# Paphs Susan Booth



## neno747 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello, I have a problem with this Paphs Susan Booth I cultivate in house, in this season I do not have much light, the plant give beyond a month has emitted flower that does not grow, remains always equal, I would not want that sand bank. the leaves regarding this summer are many opening , medium temperature 18-20°C, humidity 50%. 
An aid please. 
Thanks


----------



## Shiva (Jan 7, 2011)

Maybe it's waiting for the light to improve to get on with flowering.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks good to me. Just give it a little more light. Just bring it into the light slowly, so that it gets a chance to get used to the higher light.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to Slippertalk, neno!

I agree with the others, and think you are doing well to have a plant like this showing a sheath. The leaves look a little dark to me, indicating the plant could use a little more light. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## neno747 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks of the councils, unfortunately the season does not help, could give more light me with a lamp but I would not want to give too much light, than lamp advised and which distance to me?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Are you growing it by a window?


----------



## neno747 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, from the more luminous window of the house


----------



## chrismende (Jan 9, 2011)

Neno, give us a picture of the window and plant in daylight! That will help us assess and advise.


----------



## chrismende (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome, Neno! Your plant is beautiful aside from needing somewhat more light. Those buds are slow, anyway...


----------



## John M (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome, Neno. Your plant looks very good to me. Paph. Susan Booth is a strap leafed Paph and they normally bloom in the late winter to spring. However, they often produce the flowering sheath many months before that. This is what's happned with your plant. Just keep caring for it as you normally do......and be patient. When the plant is ready (probably sometime in late February), the flower stem will begin growing again. Please post a photo of the flowers for us to see.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2011)

Exciting moment!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 10, 2011)

John M said:


> Welcome, Neno. Your plant looks very good to me. Paph. Susan Booth is a strap leafed Paph and they normally bloom in the late winter to spring. However, they often produce the flowering sheath many months before that. This is what's happned with your plant. Just keep caring for it as you normally do......and be patient. When the plant is ready (probably sometime in late February), the flower stem will begin growing again. Please post a photo of the flowers for us to see.



I agree with John's thoughts.


----------



## neno747 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok, thanks to all for the suggestions, but knows to me that this closing does not go to good aim, the bud has become brown…


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, oh, that doesn't sound good.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 13, 2011)

neno747 said:


> Ok, thanks to all for the suggestions, but knows to me that this closing does not go to good aim, the bud has become brown…





SlipperFan said:


> Oh, oh, that doesn't sound good.


:sob: doesn't sound like you can do much at this point in time. Looks like the first growth stalled & this 2nd growth was a first time blooming? Might be nature's way of saying it needs more maturity. Is the plant in a south window? is a south window available?


----------



## Clark (Jan 13, 2011)

neno747 said:


> the bud has become brown…



Welcome to the club.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 14, 2011)

Lession to learn....Do not move plant once bud has formed.


----------



## neno747 (Jan 15, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Lession to learn....Do not move plant once bud has formed.



Now l' I have learned!


----------



## neno747 (Jan 15, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> :sob: doesn't sound like you can do much at this point in time. Looks like the first growth stalled & this 2nd growth was a first time blooming? Might be nature's way of saying it needs more maturity. Is the plant in a south window? is a south window available?



Unfortunately I do not have a window to south…


----------

